# How Small we are!!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Sound recommended!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcBV-cXVWFw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcBV-cXVWFw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Enjoyed the clip. Took a WHILE to download on my dial up, but well worth the wait. Sure makes my little 10 acre grassy corn patch seem small.

The links below was making rounds on the e-mail circuit a while back. I though they did a good job of depicting the size of the earth when compared to other heavenly bodies. The clip takes the comparison even farther. What a wonder outer space is. 

One thing for sure, with all the planets yet to be discovered our future civilizations will have many opportunities to conquer new worlds. 

Earth compared to Venus, Mars Mercury & Pluto
http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/8597/earth17qc.jpg

Earth compared to it’s sister planets. 
http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/3562/earth26tx.jpg

Earth compared to our Sun
http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/4379/earth33wf.jpg

Our Sun compared to Sirius, Pollux and Arcturus
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/123/earth42uc.jpg

Our Sun hardly visible in this one.
http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8450/earth51so.jpg


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

Absolutely Facinating... I always get a chuckle out of the arrogant people who think that life other than our own is just for the UFO freaks and Sci-Fi movies... 

My BIL has his masters in Quantum Physics and he can come up with some facinating statistics that always get me thinking,,,Especially after a few beers...


----------

